# As much as I hate panhandling



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am asking now for donations to a worth while cause.

My doc has advised resting the knee, and maybe some water therapy, and I'm sure you'll appreciate how difficult it is to rest on the farm, or do water therapy when it is now below freezing temps until the spring.

So if you would like to send large chunks of your hard earned cash, to a deserving cause, ie. ME, all donations gratefully received. 

Oh you maybe wondering what I am will be spending your money on......


This

Dressage Cruise


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

TOTALLY worthy cause!

I'll be sending you a check for a bazillion dollars. You just can't cash it. Ever.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll send you a check too...post-dated out to 11/7/2111! LOL


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Check's in the mail.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Now, if they had a couple of dressage rings and a stable on-board, I might want to go. Just sitting around TALKING about horses and reading magazines...and maybe gambling (not my thing) makes me run for the hills!!

I'd rather sit in a barn aisle at the next CDI-W and gossip with Stephan than do this.

BUT, I'll send a couple bucks your way!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cool a gazillion and a few dollars, should be able to do a cruise and maybe replace the truck as well LOL


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Now GH, you know we have a no solicitation rule. Though we will make a one time exception, provided you share your state room with me! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*Grovels on floor* of course you can 

Thinks :idea: I need someone to carry my suitcase and stir my martinis:lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You got it! I tended bar through 4 years of college, we're all good


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

Knee therapy hummmmmmmmmmm....I can hear it now, Oh Cabin Boy! LOL


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Martinis?? Hmm...maybe I want to go after all.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry Allison to late, unless you have a vital skill to bring to the table:lol:

Hobby horse, tell me more about cabin boys!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Did I hear martinis and cabin boys? 

Can I come?


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

hum I get one and you get one. They are included in the price of the trip at No extra charge. It is an equine cruise so they practice T-touch therapy on our aches and pains as we recover.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow this is one of those rare instances where you MIGHT be be able to convince non-horsey boyfriends/finances/husbands that this would be fun for everyone! 

"Honey, you go gamble and read by the pool while I go hang out with the horse people, then we can meet up this evening for dinner and drinks."

You're a genius, GH! Sign me up!


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

GH if you buy my ticket, you can overnight at my place between the flight and the cruise


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

GH, may I help you to count the money, please?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now lets get all this straight...

So far we have

Speed Racer, Jake and Dai, Kevins Horses and maybe Alison sending tons of money to fund this.

MHF is going to carry luggage and mix drinks

Hobbyhorse gets to come along to organize the T Touch Cabin boys.

Bubs is offering accommodation before we sail so she's in.

Val is offering to count money, as long as you understand how to do that it's complicated you know, maybe I'll let you help.

Shasta and MNT, you need to find a reason to be included, because I want to isn't going to cut it!!


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

GH hurry get the money together, I inquired about the cabin boys and I am told they are highly trained in equine methods that enhance our responsiveness and makes riding a pure joy. I am pretty sure they'll have to repeat that lesson several times. It's for our horses, right! LOL


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I think this should be a group charity.
GH, I have no problem toting luggage!
Oh & I found the cabin boy








Ahoy mates!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

But where are the horses????


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, but what? 
LOL. 
The horses - they fold up and fit in your suitcase. GEEZE. Don't you know anything NM


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Sorry Allison to late, unless you have a vital skill to bring to the table:lol:
> 
> Hobby horse, tell me more about cabin boys!!


My special skill is fundraising!!!










I'm looking to get a lot of this!











Sadly, this is all I have managed to raise.....:-x















But I'm still trying!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm dropping my money-counting position with GH and moving to Allison!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't wanna go on the cruise, I wanna babysit the three babies....so use some of that money to ship them over here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Are there openings for cabin boys!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm afraid, kevin, you'll have to be there all by yourself. So far I don't think any other boy from the forum is coming.... :rofl:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Good. I wasn't interested in male company!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Kevin, I've been on a cruise and if I recall correctly...you are uber tall. Are you sure you'd fit?


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

The sad thing is, is that I thought for a second this was real, until I clicked on the link.  Made my day


----------



## DressageCruise (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, a friend told me that the cruise was on Horse Forum so I came over to have a look ! 

I know some readers of the forum have already contacted us about going. It would be great to have a group from Horse Forum onboard.

The 2009 cruise was very fun. We all learned alot and had good times in the ports too. People said it was a great opportunity and the best part was being able to talk with the guest speakers personally and have their questions answered without feeling rushed. 

This time we're encouraging people to bring dvd's or photos of their horses so our guest speaker - Christian Schacht - can better answer their questions. 
He's looking forward to meeting everyone and talking horses. Some of you already know him and know how knowledgeable he is about sporthorse breeding, starting young horses, conformation and its relation to soundness. 

This is for all levels of riding, and family and friends are welcome.

_Alice_
_Dressage Cruise Group Coordinator_
www.DressageCruise.com


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Sorry, I can't help this....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Move over Allison :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I already read all about it from the person that went there 80 years ago.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Is that for real? Is there be a dressage ring on ship? So we can all try GP horse (or 2)?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Nope... no horses.

But hey, you can bring a PICTURE of your horse! :roll:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Is that for real? Is there be a dressage ring on ship? So we can all try GP horse (or 2)?


OMG!! It just gets better! :twisted:

Hmmm....I wonder if horses get sea sick...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Delfina said:


> Nope... no horses.
> 
> But hey, you can bring a PICTURE of your horse! :roll:


That doesn't count, Delfina! So I pass it. :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if horses get sea sick...


They don't vomit though, do they? At least I've never seen them do (I think they are not designed for it, and it's part of problem with poisoning and such).


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm wondering what sort of activities the cruise director would have for the horses when they are not being ridden?

And do they have to dress formally for dinner each night?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Between demos, the horses lounge by the pool,










Go to the beach on stopovers










get drunk











And get massages


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

**bows to Allison**

I am in awe of your superior google images skillz and the speed at which you post what you find!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Le sigh Allison. I so want a therapy pool. I tried to convince Dan when Woodstock hurt his knee last fall but no go. Oh well, maybe someday....haha!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There we go full circle I KNEE-D the therapy pool. :lol::lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yup, horses cannot vomit. 

A dressage cruise with cabin boys. Hmmmm..... hmmmm..... hmmmmmmmm...... where can I send my paycheck?


----------

